# Fish ID. Saltwater?



## BCAPES (May 30, 2017)

First time taking my boat out in the salt today.   Caught some nice trout and this which I do not know the name.  Anyone?  Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

That`s a bluefish.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 30, 2017)

Yes, you can tell if you put your finger in its mouth and it comes back bloody...


----------



## FishermanSailor (May 30, 2017)

That's a "snapper" (small) bluefish.  It's an oily fish.  The best way to cook is filet and bake or grill with butter and your favorite seasonings. I used to catch them up in the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## BCAPES (May 30, 2017)

Thanks guys.  It was a stressful adventure.   Lol.  My motor went wacky and the current was wicked.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

I call those jig-tail biter-offers.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2017)

We used to catch them on the NC coast when they were running,,,, our boss took us every year,,,, a bit too oily for me,,,,


----------



## BDD (May 31, 2017)

This is what they can do if you’re not careful, it actually snapped at me like 
a dog would. Mean little suckers…..


----------



## Redman54 (May 31, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I call those jig-tail biter-offers.



Yep!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2017)

BDD said:


> This is what they can do if you’re not careful, it actually snapped at me like
> a dog would. Mean little suckers…..



I'll unhook a small shark with my fingers, but I get the needle noses to unhook a bluefish.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 1, 2017)

ALOT of people that fish the bridges and piers consider those mighty fine eating...I do not


----------



## shotgunhales (Jun 1, 2017)

if you grill them fresh they're pretty good


----------



## Ladder Man (Jun 2, 2017)

I hear they make good smoked fish dip.


----------



## Rich M (Jun 2, 2017)

They are good to eat.  I like em up to about 5 pounds, then the meat gets darker and oilier.  

Used to catch hundreds of full size blues per summer and thousands of the little guys in the fall when I was growing up.

They make good bait for larger fish too...


----------

